# Murphy loses 20 pounds to virus, Granger loses 7



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

> Pacers forward Troy Murphy has missed the team's last four games with a viral infection that has caused him to lose 20 pounds.
> 
> He showed up for practice on Tuesday morning, but Indiana coach Jim O'Brien reportedly sent him home.
> 
> ...


That's some crazy stuff.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hope Murph's ok. 20 pounds in such a short period of time is crazy.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, 7 pounds isn't that big of a deal, but hot damn 20 pounds!? That can't be healthy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That's definitely not good for Murphy, but maybe he will get some more lift for his jumpshot.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I see this as a plus. He should be more mobile, though his rebounding might suffer a small amount. He should be okay. His jumper might be better and I could see him running better. Though, I think he'll get that weight back pretty fast, since we have always wanted him to be bulky. I remember when he came from Golden State they said he wanted him skinny there, but we told him to add weight.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe Eddie Curry should come to Indiana!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Maybe Eddie Curry should come to Indiana!


Larry Brown also wants Sean May to come to Indy...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

And the Clippers wanna send Randolph.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont see this being a plus for him. If you drop 20lbs that quick, its not all fat. He probably dropped a significant amount of muscle along with fat. Probably feels pretty drained with anything physical or endurance wise. I had tonsolitus and mono once, and when I had my tonsoles out I lost probably around 20lbs in a month span. I was pretty trim back then (as opposed to now), so I lost quite a bit of muscle mass.

Anyways, heres hoping it doesnt effect him too bad.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

R-Star, just wondering, why are you a Pacers fan?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> R-Star, just wondering, why are you a Pacers fan?


Been a fan since around 98, 99 because of Reggie Miller. I used to mod the Pacers forum back in the day with another mod, we got the Pacers board into the top 5 active forums for about half a year. I quit watching ball all the time after the the mallice in the pallace season. With Reggie gone and the team looking in shambles, I lost interest.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

So you'll be more of a fan when the team is back going the right direction?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

20 pounds, damn..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> So you'll be more of a fan when the team is back going the right direction?


Doubt I can get back into basketball the way I was before. I now watch hockey as well, am married, have a job, ect so I dont have time to become a fanatic again. Ill always remember those great years with the Pacers though. Reggie made the team so much fun to watch.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Doubt I can get back into basketball the way I was before. I now watch hockey as well, am married, have a job, ect so I dont have time to become a fanatic again. Ill always remember those great years with the Pacers though. Reggie made the team so much fun to watch.


Hmm so i'm guessing you're an Oilers fan? I've been getting into hockey recently, I don't know much yet. I'm going with the red wings and bluejackets, though.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry DT, you won't get that virus.
*
Unacceptable. No need for personal comments like that.*


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I dont see this being a plus for him. If you drop 20lbs that quick, its not all fat. He probably dropped a significant amount of muscle along with fat. Probably feels pretty drained with anything physical or endurance wise. I had tonsolitus and mono once, and when I had my tonsoles out I lost probably around 20lbs in a month span. I was pretty trim back then (as opposed to now), so I lost quite a bit of muscle mass.
> 
> Anyways, heres hoping it doesnt effect him too bad.


Your sort of talking about two different things though. In your case you couldn't really swallow for a month and lost 20lbs of mass. Burning calories takes time. In the case of Murphy and Granger it happened over a weeks time give or take, that has to be almost completely water. I'm sure a few pounds lost was actual mass but in murphy's case i'd guess at least 12 of that 20 was water. And he should bounce back pretty quick. Chuck liddell cuts 15lbs before a fight on a regular basis, he walks around at 220lbs and fights at 205lbs. You can rehydrate yourself fast.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> Sorry DT, you won't get that virus.
> *
> Unacceptable. No need for personal comments like that.*




LMAO @ u putting the "personal comments like that" still in the quote.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

TiMVP2 said:


> LMAO @ u putting the "personal comments like that" still in the quote.


LMAO @ u still posting in the Pacers board. Get outta here man. I thought you finally matured...I was obviously wrong.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

LMAO @ you thinking I matured online


----------

